# driving



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi my son has to upgrade his driving licence so he can drive my apache 700se. has any body done this ?if yes what was the cost? how long did it take? etc
thank you Phil


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Phil, no idea on cost but have you considered the insurance issue,is he under 25?

See the posts in the insurance section.


Rgds Paul


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*hi paul*

Hi Paul, my son is 26 this june!! but the apache is 4 ton and i've been told that he needs to ugread hi licence because of the weight? and he passed his test after 97
thank you for your help

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cost*

Up to around £900 if he passes first time!

Trev.


----------

